# STRIKEFORCE Cinematic Percussion available now!!



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We’re very excited to share our release of our brand new sample library for Kontakt and Kontakt Player: STRIKEFORCE

STRIKEFORCE is Laboratory Audio’s big cinematic percussion library featuring massive Ensemble and Solo Percussion, Hybrid Percussion, Metal Percussion, Snare Solo's and Ensemble Sections, Small Hand Percussion Ensembles, Anvils, Anvil Ensembles, Impact Menu's, Sub-boom Menu's and Metallic Tick Tocks.

The best way to show it is via our trailer video and tutorial videos that show you the unique layout and some tricks how to use it.

For more details please visit our website: www.laboratoryaudio.com

Price is $389

Hope you all like it!


----------



## John Busby (Sep 6, 2017)

Just watched all of the tutorial videos on the site - very well done vids and sounds!
i really like the attack velocity feature, for a drummer it totally makes sense and offers more realism in performance.
in my opinion that's what lacks in a lot of drum libs is the performance aspect, this seems really cool.

and this: _ on the ppp layer there are two musicians playing and on the fff dynamic layer there are 10 musicians playing.
_
very cool stuff


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 6, 2017)

Really wish there was much more re. 'Presets' offered. 
Labored seriously re HO_MSS (promo just ended) and passed.
Have decent percussion lib with LADD, but ignorant as hell on hits/loops/sequences. 

Hoping STRIKEFORCE Cinematic Percussion offers help here !
Rapid-heavy pounding on controller pads/ keys is not a fav!


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Rapid-heavy pounding on controller pads/ keys is not a fav!



Absolutely! You can use any controller you want! Choose between the 2 layouts (see layout video on our channel). The 2 note layout is great for real drum pads too.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2017)

$40. Saving ? Really


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 6, 2017)

I really like how this sounds - great job! I must say though that the price seems high for a library with so much existing market competition (epic percussion). $100 less and you might've had me. Good luck though, looks like a really nice product!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 6, 2017)

Maestro77 said:


> I really like how this sounds - great job! I must say though that the price seems high for a library with so much existing market competition (epic percussion). $100 less and you might've had me. Good luck though, looks like a really nice product!



Yeah! Different strokes .....
Really wanted those 1200+ Loops in HO_MSS to try to get valid sounding hits/sequences. No doubt this Library is excellent, but feel like a '_bear-with-boxing gloves_' trying to act like percussionist on pads/keys ... 

Watched Layout video, as advised, and dang ..... maybe it could work ???


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 6, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> $40. Saving ? Really



Really - what's wrong with 10.5 %?

BTW - what is HO_MSS?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 6, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Really - what's wrong with 10.5 %?
> 
> BTW - what is HO_MSS?



Now deceased 50% NI Promo __ Heavyocity Master Sessions Suite (was @ $199. 'til yestiddy)


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 7, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Really - what's wrong with 10.5 %?
> 
> BTW - what is HO_MSS?



Nothing is wrong with a $40. saving, but it doesn't have enough of an incentive to make me buy it before October 1st.


----------



## mac (Sep 7, 2017)

This does sound good and the interface is clean, but tbh I'm already 'huge' drummed to the max. If this was around 2 years ago, I'd have been all over it. Looks a good shout for someone who isn't though.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Sep 7, 2017)

I do like the sound of it and I can see how the workflow might allow me to work faster.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 7, 2017)

I can get this stuff done w/o it but there is a consistency of sound and the workflow is a better mousetrap, basically what Art is saying. On the fence here.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback everyone,

Our goal with this library was simple. Sonically engaging, fast and really fun to play! 

Here are some more detailed thoughts on how this library came about. Building a library of this size is a huge undertaking and a labor of love, both financially and time wise. So why do it? 

Both of us (Tobias & Thor) have been working as composers for about 20 years. Films, TV shows, Games and Trailers. We have made unique percussion samples for pretty much every project we have worked on and we own an arsenal of libraries (as we all do). Over the years, we have collected our wish list of features that we would love to see in a commercial library. Things like optimizing layout, a more efficient GUI and an inviting player experience. The type of detailed programming you simply don’t have time for when creating a custom library under a deadline.

This is why we created STRIKEFORCE. 

And here are some of the features that we came up with:

- velocity layers laid out next to each other instead of stacked on 1 key. This makes performing percussion on a keyboard much easier. Also, we often love the sound of a single vel layer and this lay out allows for exactly that. You can create a percussion bed with only 1 layer and velocity controlling the volume and attack velocity controlling the attack. Also, this lends to fun ways to even stack individual velocity layers. Due to our unique script, you won’t experience any phasing. Every velocity layer runs on its own 16 RR cycle independently from each other. In Strikeforce, the traditional 1 key layout is also included on the lower range of the keyboard with 2 keys per drum. 

- Each velocity layer gets treated individually. The hardest hits have a slightly different response/verb setting/mic blend/compression/EQ than the softest hits. This results in a far more dynamic and engaging sound and on action drums this is absolutely key!

- 16 Round Robins with individual on/off control in a step sequencer style layout

- Instead of presenting tons of mic positions that tend to hit your CPU hard, we opted for a great mix with musical intend that fits with your track and is broken up in CLS and FAR so that you still have the ability to position your drums closer or further away. This is different then just giving you the raw mic positions. It’s also different then giving you ONLY a mix that is no longer flexible. When you use our BLEND fader you will notice that the sound actually moves further away. We also included individual volume control over cls/far mix. If you have automated the mod wheel (which controls the blend by default), you can now change your global volume settings while keeping the blend automation intact. 

- Both mixes (CLS and FAR mix) have individual Pitch and ADSR control. This allows for creating some interesting effects, for example pitch up your CLS mix and blend it with a down pitched FAR mix. Or take the ADSR and shorten the Release time of the CLS mix to create a very sharp, short sound and blend that with the unchanged FAR mix. All without having to go under the hood.

- Every Patch in the Ensemble and Solo Category has 5 alternate tunings available at the same time. This allows to control the size of the ensemble without residing to using different samples from different libraries and numerous Tracks - One single Patch can become a very large ensemble by quickly copying and pasting the midi across the octaves and stacking those tunings. Round Robins will never be doubled up, our script makes sure of that.

After 2 years of working hard, here we are!! 129 individual instruments - 40GB of uncompressed Data!! This is a BIG Library  

We sincerely hope you will enjoy Strikeforce as much as we do!

Your Team at Laboratory Audio,

Tobias + Thor

PS: Feel free to drop us a note via our site and say hi, we always love to hear from the community


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 7, 2017)

Seems tough gap from developer to large base (_think pyramid_) of less experienced users.
With no Demo (understand_ some_ related difficulties) so tough for non-drummers/percussionists to get some sense of stated 'ease' of play.
Whacking controller pads, or pounding keys, does not allow confidence to produce 'quality / professional' hits / loops / sequences /grooves, especially with cinematic drums such as Taiko, Timpani, Gran Casa, etc.
Mentioned elsewhere _ so very close to recent promo for competitor library offering over 1200 loops. That was major factor offering both creative content, AND learning tools going forward.

Would purchase STRIKEFORCE Cinematic Percussion immediately, *if* future assured expansions or updates offering professional loop content to enhance ... what seems to be a very fine Library. Otherwise, some sort of restricted/crippled/ time-constrained Demo will be essential.

Applause for your impressive posted background for STRIKEFORCE Cinematic Percussion ! 

*(EDIT) *OH dumbo me !! Patch list doesn't show any Taikos, Timpanis, Gran Casas ..... Oh well, would still enjoy pro-quality hits/loops/grooves/sequences, et al ......


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes i also think that loops or step sequencing would really make this library a must buy for us , less experienced users. The sound is absolutely fabulous, really, epic, warm, spacy, but....step sequencing or loops....maybe an upgrade !!!!!
All in all a great library with great (and bigger thanks 5.6.8) gui !!!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 9, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Yes i also think that loops or step sequencing would really make this library a must buy for us , less experienced users. The sound is absolutely fabulous, really, epic, warm, spacy, but....step sequencing or loops....maybe an upgrade !!!!!
> All in all a great library with great (and bigger thanks 5.6.8) gui !!!



Really hope this is a possibility!
Was starting to doubt myself and just saw a top-quality ethnic drum library promo. The Demo emphasized many Loops which provide 'authentic' results not likely to be produced by users with no exposure to those ethnic traditions.
This must surely apply to many percussion instruments to be used by non-percussionists.


----------



## esencia (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds great! cool, but I'd like a walk through of the library to check all the sounds included... Is there any taiko ensemble?



LaboratoryAudio said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone,
> 
> Our goal with this library was simple. Sonically engaging, fast and really fun to play!
> 
> ...


----------



## Camus (Sep 12, 2017)

bought it and I like! 
intelligently organized, great sound! Worth every Penny. just my 2 Cents


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks Camus!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2017)

Any chance for expansion loops/sequences?
This is really attractive Library , .... how does capable keyboardist create credible percussion results ?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 17, 2017)

Sounds so cool!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 18, 2017)

An in depth walkthrough on youtube? How does the Trailer hits sound ???


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 20, 2017)

At what time and day is the Daniel James twich of this library ? He didn't mention it ? Today ?


----------



## lucor (Sep 20, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> At what time and day is the Daniel James twich of this library ? He didn't mention it ? Today ?


The stream was yesterday. You can watch a recording of it though.
Part 1: 
Part 2:


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 22, 2017)

Took the plunge, looking forward to using it.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 22, 2017)

Great Daniel James review. Great sound.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 23, 2017)

(EDIT) Spent some more time today using the lib and finished off that drum track. 4 drum patches and 1 sub drum patch used. The file has been re-uploaded using the same link.

The library is super easy to work with and sounds great, my only reservation is the actual patches could be organised a little better. I'd rather know what the drums are instead of having really cool patch names  But that's just my own personal preference. Looking forward to spending more time with it!


----------



## esencia (Sep 24, 2017)

Camus said:


> bought it and I like!
> intelligently organized, great sound! Worth every Penny. just my 2 Cents


I bought it too
Awesome sound! Really fast results.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2017)

Sounds really good. Will likely buy this in the not so distant future. Need to save some more money first!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 25, 2017)

This does sound frickin fantastic. It's actually the perfect style library to compliment Master Sessions. Would bring a nice organic layer to an otherwise synthetic sounding percussion... We'll see what happnes with the Spitfire lib, but bookmarked for sure


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 25, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> This does sound frickin fantastic. It's actually the perfect style library to compliment Master Sessions. Would bring a nice organic layer to an otherwise synthetic sounding percussion... We'll see what happnes with the Spitfire lib, but bookmarked for sure



Regardless of what happens with Spitfire Lib, this is definitely a must-have, it's just so easy to use. Having two simple key layouts for programming parts is awesome, you can use the traditional velocity method or the Junkie XL style of drum programming which is much easier to work with and saves a lot of velocity layer tinkering for each section. 

Also, the velocity response and attack velocity features are CC mappable which opens up a whole new level of performance control. I've been wanting such features to be CC mappable in libraries for ages, always annoyed me that libs either A. didn't have them to begin with.. or B. the libs wouldn't allow you to map those controls to CC values, making them pretty useless if you intended on modulating parameters. Having the close and far mics mapped to the mod wheel is also really cool too.

Overall It's just super simple to use and provides all the controls you'd need and expect in a percussion library. Other libraries have great sounding samples too, but to get the most out of them can be so time-consuming and still lack some of the features.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 25, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> Regardless of what happens with Spitfire Lib, this is definitely a must-have, it's just so easy to use. Having two simple key layouts for programming parts is awesome, you can use the traditional velocity method or the Junkie XL style of drum programming which is much easier to work with and saves a lot of velocity layer tinkering for each section.
> 
> Also, the velocity response and attack velocity features are CC mappable which opens up a whole new level of performance control. I've been wanting such features to be CC mappable in libraries for ages, always annoyed me that libs either A. didn't have them to begin with.. or B. the libs wouldn't allow you to map those controls to CC values, making them pretty useless if you intended on modulating parameters. Having the close and far mics mapped to the mod wheel is also really cool too.
> 
> Overall It's just super simple to use and provides all the controls you'd need and expect in a percussion library. Other libraries have great sounding samples too, but to get the most out of them can be so time-consuming and still lack some of the features.




ALSO hope for a list of 'drum names' rather than 'cool patch names' .... 
*@ LaboratoryAudio ?*


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 25, 2017)

Marcus, fantastic demo! Great job of also showcasing some of the smaller ensemble drums that are so great for fast paced stuff. Very well done!

So here is the reason why we have patchnames vs a literal description:

Most of our drums and ensembles are not always traditional drums like Bassdrums, Bombo, etc. We have used a lot of custom build stuff and many of the ensembles are not just 1 type of drum. We even have different type of drums on different velocity layers in some patches. In our Hybrid Drums section we have combo’s of real drums mixed with electronic drums. 

So instead of saying 3 custom bass drum + 2 Mid Toms + 4 Brazilian Surdos we chose names like Armour Ensemble, Bomber Ensemble etc. We tried to be suggestive in the name choosing. So an Armour Ensemble is nothing small…Absurdo includes Surdo’s etc...

We hope that makes sense. Thanks again guys for the kind words and overwhelming amount of positive responses.

Cheers!

Thor Laewe
Laboratory Audio


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 26, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Marcus, fantastic demo! Great job of also showcasing some of the smaller ensemble drums that are so great for fast paced stuff. Very well done!
> 
> So here is the reason why we have patchnames vs a literal description:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply! I can understand why you guys decided to use those patch names now, makes complete sense. Definitely would have been worse having super long-winded patch names...


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> This does sound frickin fantastic. It's actually the perfect style library to compliment Master Sessions. Would bring a nice organic layer to an otherwise synthetic sounding percussion... We'll see what happnes with the Spitfire lib, but bookmarked for sure



It's interesting that you say this. I would say it's extremely similar to the master session libraries in its OTT huge sound. Something like HZ percussion would be a better match to either of those to add a more organic sound, don't you think? I ask as I avoided strikeforce due to the above reason (I own the MS collection).


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 26, 2017)

I have HZ01 but thinking of picking up Strikeforce or Master Sessions. The features are clearly better in MS but the sound of Strikeforce appears much broader and larger, less pointed for lack of a better word. Can anyone refute this? Looks like I will have a lot more time to write this year as my College Basketball addiction appears to have gone down the tubes today.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 26, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> The features are clearly better in MS but the sound of Strikeforce appears much broader and larger, less pointed for lack of a better word. Can anyone refute this?



I have both MS Ethic and Ensemble, although it MS offers more creative tools for sound design, In terms of playability and scoring percussion sections, Strikeforce is much easier to work with and has more dynamics to the sound.

MS is definitely more upfront and pokey sounding, whereas Strikeforce is wider and more dynamic. Both of these libs blend really well together make for a monstrous sound. If you got the money get both!


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 26, 2017)

Is there any advantage to buying or owning this if one already has Damage? Damage is still one of the best hybrid percussion libraries out there but this is tempting.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 26, 2017)

This does not sound like Damage, sound difference is considerable. Not saying better or worse as heavyocity sonics are always high quality but different. This sounds very impressive.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 26, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Is there any advantage to buying or owning this if one already has Damage? Damage is still one of the best hybrid percussion libraries out there but this is tempting.


Already having Damage, Action Strikes, APE, and the StormDrums, I'm quite hesitant as well. I mean, how much more "epic" percussion do I really need?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 26, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Now deceased 50% NI Promo __ Heavyocity Master Sessions Suite (was @ $199. 'til yestiddy)



Words cannot describe how pained I am for missing this sale. Basically, the Master Sessions and now Strikeforce are must buys for me. They sound absolutely killer! I can see a whole slave computer dedicated to Drums and Percussion in the not so distant future the way things are going on!


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 27, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> Already having Damage, Action Strikes, APE, and the StormDrums, I'm quite hesitant as well. I mean, how much more "epic" percussion do I really need?



There's no such thing as having too much epicness.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 27, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Words cannot describe how pained I am for missing this sale. Basically, the Master Sessions and now Strikeforce are must buys for me. They sound absolutely killer! I can see a whole slave computer dedicated to Drums and Percussion in the not so distant future the way things are going on!



Relax... MS will be on 50% off sale again...probably on BF...Heavy seems to go this way with all their older libraries after a couple years... I bought MS ensembles drums when it first came 3 years ago...and it's just as relevant today... great loopy stuff.

I like this innovative gui... will probably be pushing the lever after watching DJ tonight...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I bought MS ensembles drums when it first came 3 years ago...and it's just as relevant today... great loopy stuff.



Yeah I think Drum sample Libraries are my favourite type of library at this point. They don't date and MS Suite sounds amazing. It's not just loop stuff though is it? I was under the impression I can program Drums however I want and not even use a loop!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 28, 2017)

Bought! Thanks for the excellent design and vids! Looks to be a fun and productive new workflow...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 29, 2017)

Initial impressions are they are more massive than anything I have or remember hearing commercially and noticeably so. You can do other things with it too, being subtle but being massive is it's main purpose and it does that great and in many ways. As far as working like XL of course it does that but the lower end of the keyboard gives you 4 different groups on 2 keys each so you can program the traditional way and get a great result. Good on the resources on my comp, mixes well with other libs. Thumbs up here.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2017)

Q. Is this library mostly for producing massive, loud, big, epic, boom-bastik type rhythm tracks, and trailer style beats and effects, ..etc. only, or does it have a lighter more gentler side to it as well ? i.e. for making percussive underscores, acoustic and electronic, ..etc. ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 29, 2017)

The library can do gentle as it has a large dynamic range. It is geared to more acoustic drums though there is a hybrid section. There are plenty of libs that do subtle and this is not the first lib I would go to for that, for going subtle to large it is.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi VI controllers,

Since its been mentioned, we wanted to shed some light on the STRIKEFORCE velocity layer layout and point out a few highlights about the way this might differ from other layouts

STRIKEFORCE features 6 velocity layers, with each of the velocity layers spread next to each other over the octave. Each of the 6 velocity layers has 16 Round Robins that cycle completely independently from each other (check out Daniel James excellent video where he points this out by jumping from different keys while pointing out the position in the RR counter window).

The STRIKEFORCE way is to treat each single velocity layer as its own drum if you will, with its own subtly unique mix / EQ / compression etc etc, for a more organic, immersive and dynamic sound. Sometimes you want to play with a more gentle softer organic feel. For that you simply play the lower more quiet and softer velocity layers, and when you need to go BIG you simply move to the upper range of the octave where the harder hit velocity layers are. 16rr’s per key, plus attack velocity and volume velocity gives you loads of nuance. 

You have 5 tuned versions of each octave drum, in octaves above and below. This way you can freely copy and paste your midi from octave to octave for a fuller sound, apply randomization (or not) and go to town. What’s also nice is that you can paste midi across different instruments as they are consistent in layout. 

Another KEY feature to make the STRIKEFORCE system work, is the function of the custom note script. You never have to manually shift notes around to achieve smooth round robins. With STRIKEFORCE you will never get any “machine gun” or phasing due to samples overlapping, no matter how fast, hard / soft, you play or how many notes you play at the same time. Instead go nuts and pile on as much MIDI as your fingers and hands can handle!

Hope this helps!

Best, the dudes from the lab


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 29, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> The library can do gentle as it has a large dynamic range. It is geared to more acoustic drums though there is a hybrid section. There are plenty of libs that do subtle and this is not the first lib I would go to for that, for going subtle to large it is.



Thanks. 

It would be helpful, and interesting if there were a few demos showing the gentler, (lower- vel-layers in action) of Strikeforce. The audio demos posted so far, focus on showing the epic, large percussion ensembles in action, and they do sound fantastic. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Hi VI controllers,
> 
> Since its been mentioned, we wanted to shed some light on the STRIKEFORCE velocity layer layout and point out a few highlights about the way this might differ from other layouts
> 
> ...



So does this work as JXL demonstrates in his Mad Max drumming tutorial? I've been wondering how to do this for a while.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> So does this work as JXL demonstrates in his Mad Max drumming tutorial? I've been wondering how to do this for a while.



It has the traditional velocity styled keys (Left) or the JXL style (right). Check out my amazing MS paint picture below.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> It has the traditional velocity styled keys (Left) or the JXL style (right). Check out my amazing MS paint picture below.



That artwork belongs in the Louvre. Well, this excites me that this works like this. I am literally deciding between Heavyocity Master Sessions and this at the minute. They both look fantastic.


----------



## MarcusD (Sep 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> That artwork belongs in the Louvre. Well, this excites me that this works like this. I am literally deciding between Heavyocity Master Sessions and this at the minute. They both look fantastic.



I guess it all boils down to what you need? If you need all the creative effects and loops and a more upfront sounding library I'd go with MS. 

Strikeforce can handle both loud and soft, it's got more dynamics to it than MS. It sits really well in a mix with other orchestral instruments and being able to dial in the right amount of wetness from the far microphones, using the mod wheel, is a blessing. 

The demos don't do it enough justice!


----------



## stixman (Sep 30, 2017)

Bought this yesterday but for some reason 2 parts are refusing to finish downloading after many attempts not sure why Laboratory audio has given me an alternative link which is still giving some errors but i will persist...the sooner i can successfully download Strike force then i can start downloading Superior drummer 3 which is an even bigger download...oh the joy!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 30, 2017)

one of the links out of 4 did not work but on the 2nd try worked...I guess keep trying. Will try and post something in a bit for the lighter end.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

Well I'm beginning to think my wallet needs to be put in a Chastity belt because I'm now the proud owner of Strikeforce.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

we posted a few tracks just to show a few other sides of the library. Not just going full force but staying in the lower registers. Check these out and let us know what you think.







Best, the lab guys


----------



## stixman (Sep 30, 2017)

This is turning into the worst case of download failure I have ever come across!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 30, 2017)

Sorry about your DL, Have you chatted with Tobias?

Here is a quick softer contextual demo...i believe it is less bombastic than the company demos...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmk9jf84hvnhw8f/Badland.m4a?dl=0


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice Demo Craig!! 

Thor
Laboratory Audio


----------



## stixman (Sep 30, 2017)

Yes they have been and are working with me to get this resolved atm....


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Well I'm beginning to think my wallet needs to be put in a Chastity belt because I'm now the proud owner of Strikeforce.


I think you made the right choice! I was torn between this and Zimmer percussion and went with spitfire because of the intro offer but I'll come back to this someday if it ever goes on sale.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Sorry about your DL, Have you chatted with Tobias?
> 
> Here is a quick softer contextual demo...i believe it is less bombastic than the company demos...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmk9jf84hvnhw8f/Badland.m4a?dl=0



Sounds wonderful ! 

I'm really liking this library, and feel it can be very useful, and flexible. 

Q. Does it contain a Taiko/Taiko Ensemble ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi LaboratoryAudio,

The demos you posted showing the lighter side of this library are very good. 

Does this library have a Taiko/Taiko Ensemble ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I think you made the right choice! I was torn between this and Zimmer percussion and went with spitfire because of the intro offer but I'll come back to this someday if it ever goes on sale.



I'm most likely going to be doing the same, both are wonderful libraries. I plan to purchase both.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 30, 2017)

manual says under big drums...
From big to small toms to modified bass drums, Brazilian Surdo’s, African felt drums, field drums, marching drums to custom-made soldier drums.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 30, 2017)

Under 'Metals' there are these entries: 
Taifoons 1
Taifoons 2
Taifoons ENS

Based on one of their posts re. 'mixtures of drums', one might wonder if there is some content ??


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Hi LaboratoryAudio,
> 
> The demos you posted showing the lighter side of this library are very good.
> 
> ...




Our aim with the STRIKEFORCE library was to create a foundation of drums appropriate for the big screen. Big lush organic drums that can fit under almost any type of movie without feeling ethnic or too geographically specific if you will.
No Taikos were harmed in the making of this library


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 30, 2017)

stixman said:


> Yes they have been and are working with me to get this resolved atm....



Don't worry brother, we got you covered


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 30, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Our aim with the STRIKEFORCE library was to create a foundation of drums appropriate for the big screen. Big lush organic drums that can fit under almost any type of movie without feeling ethnic or too geographically specific if you will.
> No Taikos were harmed in the making of this library



Thanks for the feedback. 

I will be purchasing _Strikeforce_ in the near future. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everybody - Here is a pic and video about the layout
cheers!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Hi everybody - Here is a pic and video about the layout
> cheers!




Thanks for this. It's cleared a few things up for me and I now totally get the layout and think I'm going to love it because my keyboard controller has bad velocity response and layering with octaves seems like a great idea! This library looks so incredibly deep and can't wait to download it later tonight.


----------



## Rapollo (Oct 1, 2017)

I will be purchasing this the moment I can damn well afford it. As nice as the new HZ Percussion is, this seems the closest to the "sound in my head" I've ever heard for cinematic percussion! Incredibly well done Laboratory Audio. Roll on Black Friday XD


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2017)

Trying to download the 4 parts of Strikeforce and it just keeps saying I have to be logged in to download the parts when I already am logged in. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Oct 1, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Trying to download the 4 parts of Strikeforce and it just keeps saying I have to be logged in to download the parts when I already am logged in. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


Are you by chance using Chrome? Chrome is not compatible, try using Safari or Firefox instead. Cheers!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2017)

No I was using Safari and Firefox. However instead of clicking on the links I just right clicked and selected "Download Linked File" and it's now downloading 4 parts. Not sure if that's how I should do that but it's working all the same. Thanks!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 1, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Trying to download the 4 parts of Strikeforce and it just keeps saying I have to be logged in to download the parts when I already am logged in. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?



yeh the same thing happened to me - lots of download failures as well even with firefox.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 1, 2017)

Ollie said:


> yeh the same thing happened to me - lots of download failures as well even with firefox.



Well, I didn't get any download failures. I just had to right click and select "Download Linked File" on each and all 4 downloaded simultaneously with no problems. Perhaps you have some kind of download setting in your Browser stopping the download? Or perhaps the internet connection may have been dodgy at the time? Who knows man! My downloads have just finished so I'm off to test this bad boy out!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

My god. Strikeforce sounds absolutely incredible. What a library!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 2, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> My god. Strikeforce sounds absolutely incredible. What a library!



How do you like it compared to other libraries?Could you post some demos?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 2, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> How do you like it compared to other libraries?Could you post some demos?



Early days as I've only been playing with it for an hour. Might post a demo but would need to use it for a bit first! I'm actually really liking the mapping across the Octaves. If you have a crappy controller keyboard with bad velocity response (like I do) this is rather handy for being able to play (or copy Midi data). I own HZ01 and I'm not sure why there would be comparisons because they truly sound very different. Both very welcome libraries in my collection. Going to buy Heavyocity Master Sessions Suite Later today so will see how they all work together. Best phone the Police cause it's going to get loud!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 2, 2017)

Would like to see a youtube walkthrough from every patch !.......


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Oct 6, 2017)

For those that haven't seen it:



Best, 
Team @ Laboratoryaudio


----------



## esencia (Oct 7, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Hi everybody - Here is a pic and video about the layout
> cheers!



hi,

I've bought your library, and I'd really appreciate if you could create more video tutorials with more tip&tricks. I think it´s a quite different library with a really special approach and those tutorials will help us to have better results and at the same time other users will see that it has more possibilities than it seems.. 
Also, I'd appreciate that you could add a description of the real instrument behind the kontakt instruments patches instead of "creative" ones.

Thanks!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 7, 2017)

I totally agree . This seems to be an awesome library, but the tutorials don't reflect it. Too short. We all need a deep walkthrough that could decide us. Thanks.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for gearjunkies to review Strikeforce. Check it out below:

http://www.gearjunkies.com/2017/10/...orce-cinematic-percussion-gearjunkies-review/


----------



## Anders Bru (Oct 26, 2017)

Are there any plans for a more in-depth walkthrough of this library? I'm very tempted to buy it, but the videos don't really show too much of the actual sounds. Daniel James did show some of it in his livestream, but it would be nice with a more detailed tour of it.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Yes, more videos are definitely planned. Thanks for the patience.

Thor
Laboratory Audio


----------



## Andrajas (Oct 27, 2017)

Bought Strikeforce a few weeks ago and was able to try it out yesterday. What a great library! Even just using 1 patch, makes a huge sounding percussion sound! Easy to use, its just great. Have to try it out more but my first thought was: Awesome!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm loving this library. Have every patch loaded in my template and it's just so much fun to use! Loving how Mod controls Mic Positions and you can get such fast results Riding the Mod Wheel!. I also love the dynamic layers being mapped across the Keys because if, like me, anyone has a pretty terrible controller keyboard with bad velocity response, it's so much better for creating realistic parts. Wish I could map all of my commercial Perc libraries like that!


----------



## Garlu (Oct 27, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I'm loving this library. Have every patch loaded in my template and it's just so much fun to use! Loving how Mod controls Mic Positions and you can get such fast results Riding the Mod Wheel!. I also love the dynamic layers being mapped across the Keys because if, like me, anyone has a pretty terrible controller keyboard with bad velocity response, it's so much better for creating realistic parts. Wish I could map all of my commercial Perc libraries like that!



You might want to try this: 
- Open the Script Editor 
- Find an empty tab
- Copy and paste this code and adjust as necessary (the note you are trying to trigger): 


```
on note
    ignore_event($EVENT_ID)
    play_note (60, $EVENT_NOTE, 0, -1) {60 is C3 - middle C. Adjust to desired pitch}
end on
```

Then your midi notes are being transformed into velocity values. If you have a 88 keyboard, it'd go from value 21 to 108, if I am not mistaken. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

Garlu said:


> You might want to try this:
> - Open the Script Editor
> - Find an empty tab
> - Copy and paste this code and adjust as necessary (the note you are trying to trigger):
> ...



Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 28, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yes, more videos are definitely planned. Thanks for the patience.
> 
> ...


Good idea.We want to hear the content....


----------



## Anders Bru (Oct 29, 2017)

Got myself an early christmas present  Looking forward to using it!


----------



## chknight (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey everyone— I just uploaded a super quick run through of a few sounds from this library, and showing off some of the basic features. 

The video is pretty raw and barebones. I was thinking about doing a few of these videos every now and then, just to show what you can expect when you first open up a new library. Sort of a first impressions kind of thing. Let me know if you like and I can do more. 

One thing I didn’t mention in the video is that the NKS implementation is great. I’m using the library with the Komplete Kontrol plug-in.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 2, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Good idea.We want to hear the content....



Here's a bit more content to check out, posted by composer Christopher Night


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 3, 2017)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Here's a bit more content to check out, posted by composer Christopher Night



Oh thanks. Great. Really EPIC...Great.


----------



## VinRice (Nov 4, 2017)

It's on the pricey side this library but I feel you get your $'s worth. There are a lot of different sounds here. The main advantage though is workflow. There is no easier way to play-in convincing drum parts and it's serious fun. I can see why JXL favours this method.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2017)

VinRice said:


> It's on the pricey side this library but I feel you get your $'s worth. There are a lot of different sounds here. The main advantage though is workflow. There is no easier way to play-in convincing drum parts and it's serious fun. I can see why JXL favours this method.



Yeah I agree about the method. I actually love it way more than dynamic layers on two keys!


----------



## VinRice (Nov 4, 2017)

PLEASE no more drum libraries! Enough already. I just hope that music for 1000 player string section plus a 1000 percussionists becomes a 'thing'...


----------



## rpaillot (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm hesitating on this. I love the sound of the demos and trailer. great sound quality and recording 

All the demos kinda sound like "Man Of Steel Oil Drum" , I hope we can do other things with it :D


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 10, 2017)

What does this mean?


----------



## VinRice (Nov 10, 2017)

If it's a discount code I'll be pissed; if it's a teaser for a new product I'll be intrigued...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 10, 2017)

VinRice said:


> If it's a discount code I'll be pissed; if it's a teaser for a new product I'll be intrigued...



Hmmm .... If it's a Code, it sure does't work right now


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 10, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmm .... If it's a Code, it sure does't work right now


Not a code  but perhaps a message?


----------



## VinRice (Nov 10, 2017)

StrikeForce $349 for 24 hours Black Friday


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 10, 2017)

Follow us over here if you are interested in a fun little game for a free copy:


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 27, 2017)

5 hrs left on the sale!


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Dec 18, 2017)

Head over to FB for a chance to win a free copy of Strikeforce


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Feb 16, 2018)

Check out Cory Pelizzari's comprehensive new Strikeforce video!


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Feb 19, 2018)

New Strikeforce review out at Strong Mocha
http://www.strongmocha.com/2018/02/18/strikeforce-cinematic-percussion-laboratory-review/


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 17, 2018)

LaboratoryAudio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’re very excited to share our release of our brand new sample library for Kontakt and Kontakt Player: STRIKEFORCE
> 
> ...



So one year layer.... something new ???


----------



## axb312 (Oct 18, 2018)

Whats the discount for this going to be during Black Friday? Considering purchasing, but not at 389 USD.


----------

